# coding pneumonia due to HIV



## agopico (Mar 3, 2016)

hi guys!

I have this problem coding the example scenario coding for In Patient Coding
here's the situation

" A HIV positive patient was admitted due to complaints of cough and fever. The patient was admitted with a diagnosis of Pneumonia due to group B streptococcus. Patient was discharged after 4 days of antibiotics. Final diagnosis: Group B Streptococcus Pneumonia due to HIV"

is it appropriate to code B20, J15.3 in this situation?
or should i code this with a primary diagnosis code of J15.3 followed by B20 

thank you!


----------



## Arold.Panganiban@MiramedGS.com (Mar 5, 2016)

*pneumonia due to HIV*

FOR ME, i could code first the Pneumonia as the PDX since pnuemonia is not HIV RELATED CONDITION.then followed by B20


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 5, 2016)

The post says "due to HIV". Therefor you code the HIV first and the pneumonia second since the HIV is the underlying cause of the pneumonia.


----------



## BobbiRebel (Mar 8, 2016)

*Chapter 1 guidelines*

See the official guidelines Section I.C.1.a.2.a (Chapter 1 guidelines)  B20 is first followed by additional codes for all reported HIV-related conditions.


----------

